# Turbo Leaking Oil - I Hate Dealerships



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello.

I have been having issues lately with my Cruze. I have been noticing blue smoke coming out of my exhaust. What happens is that I will go WOT to get onto interstate, get up to about 75 MPH, and then if I slow down and then re-accelerate under light throttel, the blue smoke pours out of my exhaust for 1 or 2 seconds and my car runs very rough. In normal everyday driving and acceleration I have no issues. Iin the past month I have had to add at least 2 quarts of oil to my engine. 

I inspected my spark plugs and they have oil fouling. I took off the pipe that connects to my throttle body and a good deal of oil poured out of the tube and the throttle body. I do know that most of the turbocharged ecotech engines get a small amount of oil in the throttle body, intercooler and piping and that it is normal but the amount of oil that poured out of mine definitely is not.

I crawled under my car to see if I could see anything there, and I found that oil is leaking from the joint between the intercooler and the piping between the turbo and the intercooler. It makes sense as that is the lowest point and is where the oil is pooling.

So I think that my turbo is leaking oil from the bearing and seals and it gets worse when the turbo is at full boost. By the way, my car does this completely stock.

I took it to the dealership and they told me that they have to replace the air piping between the turbo and the intercooler because that is the cause of the leak!! Last I checked, a pipe that is only supposed to have air flowing through it shouldn't spontaneously leak oil. But because my car is under warranty, I am going to have to let them screw around with it and waste my time and hope that I get someone who knows what they are doing.

I hate dealerships.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow that sucks!!! Better now than out of warranty!


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

rofl.. sooooo a pipe that only funnels air, is leaking out oil and the pipe is problem? holy crap.. i'd find another dealership QUICK. There *has* to a better dealership around.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Spaceme said:


> But because my car is under warranty, I am going to have to let them screw around with it and waste my time and hope that I get someone who knows what they are doing.


Quick! Name the dealership, so no one else here goes to them. I am convinced that there are a lot of Chevy service departments that are NOT up to spec. on the Cruze yet.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

problem with turbo cars,the turbo wont last forever


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> rofl.. sooooo a pipe that only funnels air, is leaking out oil and the pipe is problem? holy crap.. i'd find another dealership QUICK. There *has* to a better dealership around.


X2! Go to a dealership without retards working in the shop... 

Your intercooler is probably full of oil too.



jakkaroo said:


> problem with turbo cars,the turbo wont last forever


It should last at least 100,000 miles, its also pretty easy to replace on this car.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> problem with turbo cars,the turbo wont last forever


Most mechanical parts in a car don't last forever. :th_coolio:


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Sucks to hear that. Hopefully they'll fix you up and make the process as painless as possible.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Most mechanical parts in a car don't last forever. :th_coolio:


dude your a doche,you should get my point that most cars that come turbo rom factory do not have the greatest turbos,look at the audis my buddys girlfriend has one has 50k miles on it she drives well really slow,we went out one night and she gassed it hard and it smoked as bad as a diesel and you can feel the car lose boost,and look at disels there turbos go out alot they are very weak for what people want from them


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> dude your a doche,you should get my point that most cars that come turbo rom factory do not have the greatest turbos,look at the audis my buddys girlfriend has one has 50k miles on it she drives well really slow,we went out one night and she gassed it hard and it smoked as bad as a diesel and you can feel the car lose boost,and look at disels there turbos go out alot they are very weak for what people want from them


You're a [email protected] and need to lighten up. No, I don't get your point. Learn how to type like an adult.

That's what warranties are for. What people want from their turbo and what they're designed to do are two different things. If you want a performance car with a turbo, don't buy a Cruze. If you want a family car that gets good gas milage, then buy one.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Make sure to test drive the car before signing anything.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If you want a performance car with a turbo, don't buy a Cruze. Exactly what im saying, a chevy cruze is not worth "tuning" simply because its considered a "daily" car......and not a racing speed demon....LOL!
Throwing an exhaust, chip, or intake on the cruze is well, very worth it for those extra bits of HP IMO.







Crewz said:


> You're a [email protected] and need to lighten up. No, I don't get your point. Learn how to type like an adult.
> 
> That's what warranties are for. What people want from their turbo and what they're designed to do are two different things. If you want a performance car with a turbo, don't buy a Cruze. If you want a family car that gets good gas milage, then buy one.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> If you want a performance car with a turbo, don't buy a Cruze. Exactly what im saying, a chevy cruze is not worth "tuning" simply because its considered a "daily" car......and not a racing speed demon....LOL!
> Throwing an exhaust, chip, or intake on the cruze is well, very worth it for those extra bits of HP IMO.


:O You car sits NICE! You think a tune isn't worth it?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Nothing says performance more than a four door with a 1.4T, OR a 1.8 for that matter!  I've considered it, but think I'll keep my money in my pocket. If I want to go fast, then I'll drive my other ride. Reliability is more important to me right now than picking up a 30% increase in power. No disrespect to those that have. I just have more important things / people to consider first.

^Ugh, adulthood.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Nothing says performance more than a four door with a 1.4T, OR a 1.8 for that matter!  I've considered it, but think I'll keep my money in my pocket. If I want to go fast, then I'll drive my other ride. Reliability is more important to me right now than picking up a 30% increase in power. No disrespect to those that have. I just have more important things / people to consider first.
> 
> ^Ugh, adulthood.


First off, I agree somewhat with what you're saying. I just can't help but wonder though, why are you on a specific car forum that's main intent is for the modification of said car?


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

There is a lot of good collected knowledge on here that deals with more than just performance modifications, so plenty of reason to participate at Cruzetalk.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

i guess that oil dumping out is oil blow by to the dealership lol, take it to a different dealership before they mess it up more.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Sparkles said:


> First off, I agree somewhat with what you're saying. I just can't help but wonder though, why are you on a specific car forum that's main intent is for the modification of said car?





wbwing said:


> There is a lot of good collected knowledge on here that deals with more than just performance modifications, so plenty of reason to participate at Cruzetalk.


I look at this site as it's main interest being the Cruze in general and learning more about it (ie, problems, how tos, info about the car, recalls, etc.). Mods appeal to a smaller audience / market, IMO.

I'm not saying that I wont mod my Cruze. Eventually I would love to get an intake and possibly a tune, but not at the cost of my warranty or making my car less reliable. With all the problems I'm hearing about on this site with this being a relatively new car line, I think I'll wait to see if it's going to hold up first before modifying it to do something it wasn't designed to do.


----------



## SunnyinHollister (Mar 17, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> dude your a doche,you should get my point that most cars that come turbo rom factory do not have the greatest turbos,look at the audis my buddys girlfriend has one has 50k miles on it she drives well really slow,we went out one night and she gassed it hard and it smoked as bad as a diesel and you can feel the car lose boost,and look at disels there turbos go out alot they are very weak for what people want from them


I have driven diesels for many years with many miles and not one turbo failure. The turbos on diesels do not "fail a lot." 

On a related note, we will have to see if this is just an isolated incident. So far my Cruze does not use any oil.


----------



## DDLS3 (May 15, 2011)

Actually having been responsible for a fleet of trucks at one point in my life, turbos do fail. One of the more common issues is failure of the bearing oil seal. If oil is being pulled through from a failing seal there is no option but to change the turbo. Everyone needs to be reminded that this is the first year issue of this car. We owners are the test group like it or not and the car will evolve. BTW I suspect that my turbo is starting to leak at the seal as well as I can smell oil whenever I restart the car hot after is has set for a brief period say 30 minutes.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Well, I went to change my oil yesterday and noticed oil all over the bottom of the motor. SAME ISSUE. The tube going into the throttle body is full of oil.(Which also means there is oil in the inter-cooler and the rest of the air system, most likely) 
IS THE TURBO BLOWN??? :question:

**If any of you recall, a few months back I started blowing white smoke out of the exhaust, however the dealer could not duplicate the problem. Could this of been the first sign of a failing turbo?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I've replaced a turbo because the compressor seal blew out, throwing oil all throught the intake/intercooler system. Could very well be your issue as well.

If the intake pipe before the turbo is dry, but wet after, it's your turbo.

If you have coolant AND oil leaking, then you have a serious problem, and better get to the dealer asap. You could blow your turbo up with coolant getting to where the oil should be, and ultimately could really harm your engine if particulates were to find their way into your combustion chambers.

FWIW, white smoke is coolant. Blue, oil. Black, fuel.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks like a clogged PCV to be honest. 

White smoke could also be a sign of a seal blown on the exhaust side of the turbo. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Looks like a clogged PCV to be honest.
> 
> White smoke could also be a sign of a seal blown on the exhaust side of the turbo.
> 
> ...


If it were a clogged PCV, oil would be coming out of more easier paths than a clearance no bigger than a rod bearing to its cap, IMO.

You could be right on the white smoke statement, but IIRC, oil would shoot out of the seal before coolant.
One thing you could check though, if you have a spare half hour sometime, is pull your ignition module and spark plugs out and peek down into your pistons and see if any of the look brand new.

I'm not sure how many miles you have Mafia, but coolant in the cylinders act as a 'steam cleaner' to your pistons when ignited. Best of luck to you man, hope it's nothing too serious!


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

keep us updated! I want know how it go. thanks.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Will keep you guys up to date. The car will be dropped off on Saturday to the dealer. However I will pull out the plugs tomorrow and take a peek at the pistons. 

Checked the throttle body again today, which still had a pool of oil. I am afraid that this has been a slow problem that the dealer could not determine a few months ago.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Will keep you guys up to date. The car will be dropped off on Saturday to the dealer. However I will pull out the plugs tomorrow and take a peek at the pistons.
> 
> Checked the throttle body again today, which still had a pool of oil. I am afraid that this has been a slow problem that the dealer could not determine a few months ago.




MafiaLTZ11,
I understand your concerns with the issues that you have had with your Cruze. I would like to get a Service Request open for you in regards to the issues that you have had with your Cruze. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

UPDATE:

_Was told that GM advised them to replace the valve cover as some port was found to be faulty...He did not elaborate much but did say this is a known issue which the have resolved on newer models. 

They are having the part shipped over night and will replace it tomorrow, put dye in the oil, and see if the car continues to have oil travel into the throttle body. 
_


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds like a faulty PCV valve should all be fixed now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^ called it!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> ^ called it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app




I'll let you know tomorrow if indeed you were correct


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

This past week the car begun leaking the green oil(as it was dyed by the dealer), in the same spot as before. I have taken it back to my dealer. They have advised me that the piston and rings need to be replaced. The oil is blowing by and coming up the intake and out the throttle body.

They also advised that they are ordering the parts and stated that I will have to return the loaner vehicle and drive my vehicle, which is leaking oil and having problems(Which I dont agree with). I feel that this was the problem that i noticed several months ago when my car blew white smoke. 

On a minor note, the driver heated seat stopped working and they had to order me a new heating element as well. 

This is major engine work, which is very suprising... The car only has 19,200 miles on it!! Bad luck for me as this is my first brand new vehicle. My family has only ever bough chevrolet, but this is depressing.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> This past week the car begun leaking the green oil(as it was dyed by the dealer), in the same spot as before. I have taken it back to my dealer. They have advised me that the piston and rings need to be replaced. The oil is blowing by and coming up the intake and out the throttle body.
> 
> They also advised that they are ordering the parts and stated that I will have to return the loaner vehicle and drive my vehicle, which is leaking oil and having problems(Which I dont agree with). I feel that this was the problem that i noticed several months ago when my car blew white smoke.
> 
> ...


The issue affected a limited production run of the vehicle. I believe there was a TSB posted about this earlier. Take comfort in knowing that your warranty is good for 5 years and 100k miles, so at least GM is standing behind their motors unlike prior to 2008 when they only had 64k mile warranties. Once this issue is fixed, I would be quite confident that it won't be coming back.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Quick! Name the dealership, so no one else here goes to them. I am convinced that there are a lot of Chevy service departments that are NOT up to spec. on the Cruze yet.


I still haven't found a dealer who could properly fix my Cobalt's front end and steering issues so they may never get up to spec! :whacky028:


----------



## tipup2 (Sep 4, 2012)

I had cracked pistons at 24000 after pcv then valve cover then pistons replaced over 5 months each time for a oil leak


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> problem with turbo cars,the turbo wont last forever


Even tho I don't get the MPG, that is why I wanted the 1.8 w.o. turbo and a manual tranny. Not a lot can go wrong with it and so far after 27000 miles nothing has.


----------



## Cruzcampo (Oct 10, 2012)

Patman said:


> Even tho I don't get the MPG, that is why I wanted the 1.8 w.o. turbo and a manual tranny. Not a lot can go wrong with it and so far after 27000 miles nothing has.


I have personally seen and driven an '89 Daytona Shelby with 215000 miles on the original engine (which is where the odometer stopped working) that still does not burn oil (it has had more transmission problems than I can remember) and finally stopped working because at some point it was hard to keep up with replacing the assorted dry rotted tubing under the hood and was rusting out through the floorboards. To clarify, the car was not gently driven as both my brother-in-law and I beat the crap out of it in high school.

It always amazed me how the late 90s and early 00 eclipses and other turbos which if I remember right ran like 9 pounds of boost (the Daytona ran 15) were just plagued by all manner of mechanical problems, usually before 100K miles, but the Daytona seemed like it could survive a nuclear apocalypse.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

tipup2 said:


> I had cracked pistons at 24000 after pcv then valve cover then pistons replaced over 5 months each time for a oil leak


Any problems since?


----------



## tipup2 (Sep 4, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Any problems since?


Seems to have lost 4 MPG.
was at my dealer for 12 days.
terrible service department.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Well part should be in on Monday and they say it'll be done by Saturday. I am hopeful it does not take 12 days. Going on vacation this week and need it for work when I am back!!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Loved watching this video on how the Turbo works with the 1.4 Cruze. I can see why that bottom hose is rubber it gets very hot.
Video: A 3D Animation Of The Chevy Cruze’s 1.4L Turbocharged Ecotec | GM Authority


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Well all 4 pistons replaced as well as the connecting rods. Car appears to be running fine accept the smell of oil and antifreeze.

Would be great to determine if I'm leaking anything, however upon putting my motor back in the car the dealer got grime, grease, oil, antifreeze and other crap all over every part under the hood. My 19,000 motor looks like it has run 150,000 miles.... Not too thrilled.


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Well, had my car back two days after having the pistons replaced.... And it's towed back to the dealer because I lost ally coolant!









Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

That's ridiculous, they should give you a new car.
Hey, GM, stop dicking around here and do the right thing and replace that lemon!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

With all the oil plus other grime in the engine bay area looks like you need a new dealer. A GM Dealer should have cleaned up the engine bay area before giving you the car back this way that same dealer would have an area to look at if you start to leak. Seems your Dealer really does not care how they do there repairs and perhaps you need to find a better Dealer they did a fast repair thru it all back together and gave you the car back as is. They blew this repair big time.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Well, had my car back two days after having the pistons replaced.... And it's towed back to the dealer because I lost ally coolant!
> View attachment 8712
> 
> 
> ...




MafiaLTZ11,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would also like to apologize for the inconveniences that this has caused you. I do understand your frustrations. Have you been in contact with customer service in regards to this? Please keep me posted. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Hi Stacey , the dealer stated that they had accidentally cut a heater hose and are ordering the part. Not only is this unacceptable it's a huge inconvenience and has cost me time and money driving to and from the dealer which is 45 minutes each way. I do hope they can resolve these issues. I also and hopeful that they clean the engine bay this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Hi Stacey , the dealer stated that they had accidentally cut a heater hose and are ordering the part. Not only is this unacceptable it's a huge inconvenience and has cost me time and money driving to and from the dealer which is 45 minutes each way. I do hope they can resolve these issues. I also and hopeful that they clean the engine bay this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


The owned up to their mistake. You might actually have a good dealership that just had a sloppy mechanic. Keywords are "might" and "had".


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Hi Stacey , the dealer stated that they had accidentally cut a heater hose and are ordering the part. Not only is this unacceptable it's a huge inconvenience and has cost me time and money driving to and from the dealer which is 45 minutes each way. I do hope they can resolve these issues. I also and hopeful that they clean the engine bay this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App



MafiaLTZ11,
Thank you for the update on this. I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to identify the problem. I do understand your concerns and frustrations with this. Pleas keep me posted on the progress with your dealer and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Bumping this cause I have the oil in the charge tube and throttle body problem to. Was it the pistons or the PCV that was your problem and is your car fixed now?


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Unfortunately it was all four pistons. The rings failed. Had all four pistons, rings, and connecting rods replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Great, Thanks.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow....they fixed it and your doing nothing but complaining. GM didn't screw up, your dealer did. Gm honored the warranty. The dealer is the one who caused your pain. 
Your dealer is representing how they do work. GM was represented by fixing it under warranty. You need a new dealer.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Complaining yes... About the dealer. Didn't trash GM at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Snowvette, I would assume the dealer will replace the camshaft cover and PCV initially, as this can be the issue. If it does not resolve the problem then it appears you may have the piston issue. Best of luck and I hope your dealer is better than mine!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Complaining yes... About the dealer. Didn't trash GM at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


If I read wrong, sorry. I thought you were unhappy with GM. Don't get me wrong, when I have to take a car in a lot, I'm not overly thrilled. But as long as it gets fixed, I'm happy.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

No harm no foul


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Snowvette, I would assume the dealer will replace the camshaft cover and PCV initially, as this can be the issue. If it does not resolve the problem then it appears you may have the piston issue. Best of luck and I hope your dealer is better than mine!
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


I hope its the cam cover or PCV. It runs fine, no smoke that I know of. Im going to check the plugs today. I had them out right after I bought it to check the gaps. Fingers crossed.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Bryan, I have read through this entire thread & found only one comment that seems out of place... yours. 

Everyone assuming the dealers suck & GM is on the ball. How much money is the dealer saving GM by not fixing issues? I suspect there is unspoken(except behind closed doors) rules that state to only preform work if absolutely necessary & GM has the hope our warranty's run out before any issues pop up. 

I should not have to be inconvenienced to bring my car back a half dozen times to get crap fixed, or should I ever have to call Chevy customer service just to get things done. If chevy does not fix these dealer issues they will end up going out of business, They need to realize if you don't keep your customers happy they will go somewhere else next time. To all GM dealers/chevy, you may save a few bucks band-aid fixing crap(or not fixing at all), but you are loosing out on a loyal customer buying another $20,000+ dollar car in the future.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

snowvette said:


> Bumping this cause I have the oil in the charge tube and throttle body problem to. Was it the pistons or the PCV that was your problem and is your car fixed now?


snowvette.
Have you had a chance to take your Cruze into your dealer in regards to this? I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> snowvette.
> Have you had a chance to take your Cruze into your dealer in regards to this? I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I'll get it in after the holiday. Will keep you posted.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

To all - back off the insults.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thread has been cleaned up. To all involved parties, please review the forum rules:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-member-introductions/9056-cruzetalk-forum-guidelines-rules.html

I don't know what other boards any of you may be on and what you can get away with there, but I don't tolerate this kind of behavior on CruzeTalk. You all should be mature adults, so stop acting like children.

To all uninvolved parties, as you were.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

THANKS!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, here is an update.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

How much oil did you have? Clean it out and see if oil produces again 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

There wasn't alot when I wiped it out. If you were to pull the dip stick like two or three times, wiping it off each time in a rag, about that much was in the tube and the area right in front of the TB blade. I did pull the outlet tube off the turbo and there was just a very light coat of oil in it.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

^ That is normal. Oil misting is typically from vapors etc.
I'm a bit nervous as I've noticed a lot of oil leaking out of my charge piping before the intercooler.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eco said:


> ^ That is normal. Oil misting is typically from vapors etc.
> I'm a bit nervous as I've noticed a lot of oil leaking out of my charge piping before the intercooler.


Also probably a PCV problem 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

^ Could very well be, however I'd be a little suspect at this amount of oil inside my charge piping honestly, it's quite a bit.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eco said:


> ^ Could very well be, however I'd be a little suspect at this amount of oil inside my charge piping honestly, it's quite a bit.


I'd venture a guess that Chevy took much of their design of this engine from their previous stake in Saab (and then ditched them, jerks). One of the first signs of a faulty PCV system on Saabs/Volvos is lots of oil in the intercooler pipes. There's a hose into the side of the turbo intake hose that provides negative pressure for the rest of the PCV system when the intake manifold is under boost. Get rid of that vacuum, the oil that escapes past the turbo seals...and everywhere else...gets sucked through there and makes a mess. 

My hoses were practically seeping at the connections.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

This is how much I had and it was a piston issue .


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

^ Yeah that's pretty severe. Mine could just be an accumulation of PCV bypass over time honestly.
How is your repaired motor going?


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Ok so this is new. I've received a call back from the dealership. Apparently they state I need "a new intake feed" and that "the stock one has a restriction according to this TSB. So a "new one" is being ordered. I don't believe it is an updated part, just that the old one is "restricted and cannot be cleaned"

Now having designed turbo systems in the past, I will admit sometimes PCV system can confused me as far as what does the engineer who designed it think about the parameters of operation. Apply vac under boost, how much, perhaps none with just no restriction, blah blah...

But I don't think I've ever heard of a "restriction in a turbo feed" which I presume they are referring to an intake elbow which probably has a PCV line going into it has anything to do with wether or not I have too much oil coming out of the turbo, UNLESS perhaps the PCV system was plugged up due to a failed check valve or something. An intake elbow would likey have very little if nothing to do with it.

I'm going to have them fax me over the TSB in the morning see if I can get more info. Just seems so weird.

Ok just got off the phone, apparently it is a "revised part"
Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Ok here is my TSB. Apparently my sweet service advisor misspoke saying it was a turbo feed, but neglecting to tell me it as an oil feed. She also said it was a new part, I'm unsure if it is or not, perhaps you can tell by the TSB, I cannot


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

0_o coking oil in the lines, eh?

Guess GM's semi-syn oil isn't all its made out to be. I'll stick to using a good quality synthetic.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> 0_o coking oil in the lines, eh?
> 
> Guess GM's semi-syn oil isn't all its made out to be. I'll stick to using a good quality synthetic.​


Agreed - I switched to Mobil 1 @ 1500 miles.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Switched to Mobil 1 at 500 miles and I still had issues unfortunately. But I now have 3k on the motor since rebuild and runs decent 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

I use royal purple, it's impossible to coke up that stuff, it won't even burn.
Like I said this probably has nothing to do with why I have oil leaking out of my chargepipe so... The really weird part is that this is a ball bearing turbo I'm almost positive, and BB turbos require oil restriction...


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Back from the dealership.
Ok just as I thought. I knew there was no way Royal Purple was coking in the turbo oil feed. My service advisor got it wrong. She told me the wrong thing.
So what they replaced was INDEED the revised CAM COVER. Since it has the PCV vent inside of it. It is an updated part.

So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad to hear the situation got straightened out, Eco, although our apologies for any confusion. if you should need anything further in the future, we're available to help if you contact us privately here on the forum (include your name, contact information, and the last 8 of your VIN with your inquiry). 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

You got it, thanks. I'll keep my eyes peeled for oil consumption, which wasn't very much at all, but some there. I hope they disassembled the pipe and cleaned it out, and tightened it back down properly since it shouldn't have been leaking oil out anyways 

If you guys have any connections you can get to on your chargepiping, go ahead and give it a couple of turns (not too tight it's plastic!) make sure you aren't over working your turbo with boost leaks.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

I am now one month past piston replacement and have lost a quart of oil... Only drove 2,500 miles. Can't find a leak. Burn off for some reason???


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Well, just like 9 months ago when I reported severe oil consumption and smoke from the exhaust the dealer tells me NOTHING is wrong. These are the same exact symptoms I had before and they had to replace 4 pistons months later. I am a little angry!!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 - find a different dealership. Your's isn't interested in fixing your car.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Something is very wrong with your dealer. I have almost 4,000 and I have just added 10z of oil to bring it back up to the full mark.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

MafiaMan: Bad Dealer Service Department. Sounds like the Ford shop that told me it was "normal" for my engine to consume a quart of oil every 500 miles. Hurry and find another dealership. Again, a tough job, since there is almost no way to determine good from bad except by experience. Good luck.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, I used nothing in 8000 miles. That's not "nothing wrong". 

Call GM customer service on that dealer too. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

They told me to drive around until the oil is low ... Then make an appointment so they can confirm. Basically calling me a liar. There is a new dealer in Philadelphia called Gordon Chevrolet. I may go there. Elkins Chevrolet in New Jersey is my current dealer 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If it's happening again, I'd find another dealer. Mine does not consume oil (at least not yet).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> They told me to drive around until the oil is low ... Then make an appointment so they can confirm. Basically calling me a liar. There is a new dealer in Philadelphia called Gordon Chevrolet. I may go there. Elkins Chevrolet in New Jersey is my current dealer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


Hello MafiaLTZ11, I apologize for your frustrations regarding this situation. If you would like for me to reach out to the current dealership (NJ) regarding your concern, I would be glad to do so. In order to research this further, please private message me your last 8-digits of your VIN, name, current mileage. If you are planning on taking your Cruze to the new dealership in PA for service, I would be glad to schedule an appointment for you. Please keep me updated on what you decide to do. I hope this issue gets resolved for you quickly. 

Vanessa
GM Customer Service (Assisting Stacy)


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

GM notified. They have already contacted me and I have to send in ally information. Lemon law in the works if problem not resolved 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Car is in for its final fix! Over the last two days I am now smelling antifreeze in the cab with the windows fogging and the radiator/Intercooler smokes here and there. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

... And again they say nothing is wrong ... Sigh


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Quick ? How do you remove the intake pipe at the throttle body. I released clamp and pipe just wouldnt come off. I wanted to check an see how far that oil is making it.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

You have to put a little muscle into it and just pull hard. It's on tight.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DeeCruze (Jan 21, 2012)

My Car is Blowing out White Smoke now also...and oil in the charge pipe....i noticed in 3rd gear when i get to about 3k-4k rpm I release the gas then Poof smoke comes out 4th gear does this also...I did have my Valve Cover replaced..water pumped replaced.. the first mechanic stripped the threads on the head that caused my valve cover to squirt oil everywhere...2nd mechanic Fixed the leak...but now i have p0171 lean code...i have zzp downpipe midpipe w/cat k&n sri.... soooooo yea sigh ​


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

Take it to the dealer, explain to them exactly how to reproduce the problem and they will have a better chance at fixing it. if you have oil in the charge pipe it may be normal, depends on how much is in there. Mine was leaking from the throttle body and I got a new long block out of the deal because the piston ring lands were gone.

I've been driving it for a week and theres still oil puking out of the throttle body. so either my turbo let go, or they didn't clean the intercooler piping  I'll guess the latter.


----------



## DeeCruze (Jan 21, 2012)

I put the stock dp and mp back on ....when i removed the zzp downpipe i noticed an area where the exhaust was leaking out ... we put the stock dp on tight.. and now i cannot duplicate the smoke ...which is a good thing.. but my question is would a exhaust leak create a white color smoke? should i still take it in or drive it around stock for awhile? and for the oil in the charge pipe i was thinking of puttin a catch can ..but i dunno how that is for warranty


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I put a ZZP downpipe on Monday and since then I have thrown a CEL my code is "P0420" I have not noticed any white smoke but when I am cleaning my car when I am wiping down the bumper right by the exhaust pipe it is forming a black film on it.. (Same thing as seeing those Honda's with the loud pipes and black smoke all over the back) I am also having the water pump replaced today as there was coolant all over the passenger side of the motor bay.. While it is in there getting torn apart should I have them check the TB and charge pipe just incase or since I have not noticed any oil being consumed should I not be worried about it?? Please help!!


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

p0420 is a cat efficiency code. pretty much says the car is seeing similar readings between sensor 1 and sensor 2, as if there is no cat at all.

I wouldn't worry about the charge pipe oil until it leaks out of your throttle body haha


----------



## Johnny M. (Feb 24, 2012)

DDLS3 said:


> Actually having been responsible for a fleet of trucks at one point in my life, turbos do fail. One of the more common issues is failure of the bearing oil seal. If oil is being pulled through from a failing seal there is no option but to change the turbo. Everyone needs to be reminded that this is the first year issue of this car. We owners are the test group like it or not and the car will evolve. BTW I suspect that my turbo is starting to leak at the seal as well as I can smell oil whenever I restart the car hot after is has set for a brief period say 30 minutes.


I agree. It's not a matter of "if", but "when" will the turbo fail. I bought my cruze with the intension of the turbo going out around 100k to 150k miles. A quick story from my fleet mechanic days. I had a Straight truck with a 6 cyl. international turbo blow the shaft seal and the driver never pulled over while filling up the highway with smoke. the engine lost enough power to make him pull over and engine continued run on the oil it pumped into the intercooler until rod came out the side of the block.


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Don't feel like reading through all pages if your plugs are fouling have you looked into valve stem seals? I had similar issue with my jetta I ended up changing two turbos and still smoked and fouling plugs. Diagnosed as valve stem seals gave out, was going to redo them but had other maintenance issues to attend and wasn't reliable that's why I now own my cruze.

sent from my spectrum


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Turbo went on my Subaru at 8k miles and took the engine with it. Reason its no longer a DD for the past few cars now.


----------

